# What to house my goats in?!



## Ali_1010

Has anyone housed their goats in a dog kennel? I am going to be purchasing 2-3 pygmy and/or nigerian dwarf goats and was looking at these kennels to house the goats in when i'm not home. When I am home I have a larger enclosure, but it's not too sturdy so i'd rather it only be used when i'm home. Anyways, the three I was looking at: 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... ogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... ogId=10053

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/2366223759.html

I'm really hoping the CL ad person responds...i've emailed twice and nothing. :GAAH:

Anyways, can you point out any flaws in these pens? It is imperative dogs/coyotes cannot get in and goats cannot get out, so I was told the 6 ft. high would be best, but the 4 ft. seems to be bigger.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

They would work depending on how many goats. 
Def go with the taller one! The shorter one predators could get right over the top. 
The tall one from home depot the only disadvantage is that it cant be added onto. I have it and it works fine for 1 full grown Nigerian. Or a few for temp periods. Remember that you need to also put a dogloo or something in there for a house. I also put a tarp over half of the top to give shade unless it can be under a tree. 
CL is a great spot to find old dog kennels! They are on there all the time. 
I would try and find one that the sides are pieces like the one on CL. That way you can expand and get more room. 
Tractor Supply has opened a few locations in SoCal. Not sure if there is one by you but they have a nice tall one that is sections and can be expanded.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Here is a photo of mine that I used as temp housing for my goats during a fence issue. I find that this one (the one from HD) works well as a buck safe pen also. I still would suggest getting one with sections (I will get a photo of mine) that what I would buy if I did it over.


----------



## Thanatos

How much will the kennel cost? do you want to use it for cost or assembly reasons? You can get 300 feet of field fencing for about $200ish and then the T bars for around $5 each you need 1 per every 6-8 feet and the goats cant really hurt the field fence. It is 4 foot high so they can jump it, but lets face it if a goat wants out it WILL find a way.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

my Nigerians don't try and jump the 4'; you are right they can get out of almost anything if they wanted. 
I think part of her concern is predators and a 4' fence def wouldn't keep them out.


----------



## iddybit acres

I have the 4 panel kennel and the box kennel, i def. like the panel one better!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Here is one that I found in SD CL http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grd/2367859886.html . This is the kind with sections. It costs more but I would look for ones like this. It is nice and a good size also! Maybe see if they will go down in price. :wink:


----------



## Ali_1010

Thank you! 
Freedomstarfarms-What do you mean by panels? Which would be the best? How would I assemble it? Would the first one (from Home Depot) work? I'm still crossing my fingers for the CL one, but i'm guessing if he hasn't responded yet...he's not gonna respond anytime soon. I have a tarp I can put over the top for protection and shade, and I have a little shelter for the goats all ready.  Also, i've seen the ad before, and unfortunately 600 (or anything close) is just way way too expensive for me. xD


----------



## freedomstarfarm

The first one from HD is like the one in the photo I posted with some of my goats right? It would work. The only downfall is that you can't extend it or add onto it. The frame is fixed not panels. I would wait until closer to getting the goats and see what comes for sale on CL. The HD one takes maybe a hour for 2 adults to set up so it would be easy and quick incase you don't find something better first.


----------



## Thanatos

Y not go to a feed store and get cattle panels? they are like 16' long and 5' tall. you just wire them together and bingo a 16x16 pen


----------



## freedomstarfarm

If you do get the panels be sure to get small spacing. The regular cattle panels the little Nigerian kids can fit right thru. :wink:


----------



## pstello

I took a 10 by 10 dog kennel((not the chain link kind)) and put it against the side of my husbands garage so to it is 10feet wide and 20 feet long. I wrapped the outside with heavy plastic so in the winter time the wind would not blow through it. We put a metal roof on it. And to make it look nice. My neighbor is Amish and has a saw mill he gave us 2 big bundles of the long pieces with the bark on them that he cuts off the logs and we put them on the outside over lapping them and it looks like a log cabin. they can come and go when they want into the pasture.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

pstello. It sounds really neat! Please post a photo!! :greengrin:


----------



## iddybit acres

I wonder ...... i have a old pop up camper trailor, i wonder if i can make a moveable house out of this ?? It's light enough i can pull it with my 4 wheeler :whatgoat: Plus it would be up off the ground .......... hmmmmmm


----------



## milk and honey

Those would be some Spoiled Goaties!... I love it!


----------



## iddybit acres

And if i did it with pallet's it would be free!!! close in one long side and both end's make half wall's on the front and of course a ramp to enter/ exit and over the wheel well's make a solid bench across the middle which will help it become sturdier and a rest area for the goatie's =} hmm i think this could work!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

we would def need to see photos of that cool contraption once it is made. :wink:


----------



## milk and honey

I LOVE pallets... I use them all the time! Definately want Pics!


----------



## Ali_1010

Okay guys, this is what i'm thinking? 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_12323-73743-381 ... 26page%3D1

My only concern is, would it be big enough? They wouldn't be in there 24/7, and once I got some more more up I would add panels.


----------

